
Google’s Fuchsia Adds Emulator for Running Linux Apps - rbanffy
https://www.linux.com/blog/2018/6/googles-fuchsia-adds-emulator-running-linux-apps
======
tiuPapa
Is Fuchsia an experimental project or does Google actually have commercial
plans for it?

~~~
rbanffy
I have no idea, but, in any case, having a Linux compatibility layer is handy.

